# Formation et rémunération



## Melben (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Mon assistante maternelle partira 1 jour tout les 15 jours en formation, celle ci me dit de la payer normalement ces jours là. D’autres assistante maternelle m’on fait comprendre que je n’avais pas à la rémunérer ces jours là. Seulement elle elle me dit que si ( formation de son plein gré non obligatoire ), et que je serai rembourser seulement et seulement si je met ma fille en crèche durant ses absence ? Pourriez vous m’éclairer, je suis totalement perdu. 
Pareil, elle était malade 2 jours la semaine dernière, elle m’a dit de rien lui enlever car cela compensera le 1/11 ( je suis en AI, congé payé du 30/10 au 6/11 ). Cela est il vrai ? 
Très bonne soirée 😊


----------



## Melben (4 Octobre 2022)

( En aucun cas je ne veux d’histoire, c’est une assistante maternelle vraiment au top 😊😊 ), juste que les choses soit bien claire entre elle et moi pour les bulletins et la déclaration


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir


Votre Assmat  se trompe elle souhaite faire une formation pas de soucis je trouve cela même plutôt positif par contre vous n avez pas a la payer lors de ses jours de formations. Elle sera renumerer par l organisme de formation donc si vous la payer ses jours la sa sera double salaire pour elle
Vous êtes totalement libre pendant son absence de confier votre fille a qui vous voulez  crèche , famille , amie , une autre Assmat .....  Vous êtes aucunement obliger de la mettre en crèche et faut être réaliste vous aurez jamais une place en crèche pour un jour par ci ou par la

Pour son absence maladie de la semaine dernière les 2 jours aurait dû être déduit par le calcul de la cours de cassation

Que voulez vous dire a propos du 1 novembre ?


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

2 cas de figure:

- il s'agit de sa deuxième partie de formation obligatoire, elle est convoquée par le CD, vous êtes tenue de maintenir son salaire et si vous la remplacez par une autre AM vous pouvez demander au CD le remboursement de ses frais supplémentaire pour cette deuxième AM.

- il s'agit d'une formation continue, volontaire de la part de votre AM, c'est en effet son droit (tout comme vous si vous êtes salariée) mais dans ce cas à présent l'allocation de formation lui sera versée directement à elle (par virement) et donc vous n'avez pas à la payer vous même car c'est ce qui vous permettra par ailleurs d'employer une autre AM (ou de payer la creche si vous aviez une place). Qu'elle se rassure elle sera bien payée quand même.

Jusqu'à il y a peu en effet les PE payaient leur AM puis étaient remboursés par le fond de formation (les Agefos) du salaire versés à l'AM. Ce n'est plus le cas pour ce que j'en sais.

Puis quand un salarié est malade, non son employeur ne le paie pas car c'est la sécu qui le paie. Votre AM est salarié. 
Bien sur pour 2 jours c'est un peu dommage pour elle car comme tout salarié elle a 3 jours de carence avant de pouvoir être indemnisée par la secu... comme tout salarié

Pour que les choses soient le plus clair possible mieux vaut éviter les bidouillages d'un jour qui remplacerait un autre. Ça n'a pas lieu d'être.
Si le contrat avec votre AM dit qu'elle travaille du lundi au jeudi par exemple, un lundi ne pourra pas être compensé par un vendredi. Et bien là c'est pareil... Evidemment si quelque fois l'employeur demande à son salarié de bien vouloir compenser des absences par des journées supplémentaires alors le risque est que le salarié lui aussi demande cette souplesse là. Plus votre contrat sera précis et respecté et moins cela laissera la place à l'approximation.

Puisque vous avez une excellente relation avec elle, que vous l'a trouvez au top, demandez lui calmement qu'elle vous explique son point de vue car c'est en effet bien curieux mais peut être nous manque t il des éléments pour répondre plus précisément?


----------



## MeliMelo (5 Octobre 2022)

Griselda a tout dit. Mais effectivement bien éclaircir la situation de la formation, car si c'est la formation obligatoire en cours d'emploi, c'est souvent un ou deux jours par ci par là et il y a maintien de salaire par le parent employeur. Si c'est la formation continue, il n'y a pas maintien de salaire à proprement parlé par vous-même, l'organisme de formation rembourse votre assistante maternelle.

Pour les maladies, déduction de salaire aussi avec le calcul cours de cassation.
Pour son jour férié par contre, si je comprends bien un jour férié est tombé en pleine semaine pendant l'une de ses semaines de congés payées. Donc selon moi soit elle pourra récupérer ce jour, soit vous devez lui rémunérez en plus. Je pense qu'elle a voulu faire un arrangement avec l'histoire des maladies, mais ça ne se fait pas comme ça. Attention pour les fériés, c'est toujours un peu complexe, même les syndicats ne sont pas d'accord entre eux visiblement. Bon courage 🙃


----------



## liline17 (5 Octobre 2022)

j'aimerai bien savoir quel organisme vous paie pendant vos formation, pour le moment, je n'ai trouvé qu'ipéria qui donne des miettes, l'équivalent d'un tiers de mon salaire, je n'appelle pas ça être payée, mais juste défrayée.
Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit, seul le férié peut être récupéré, le reste non.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Octobre 2022)

Liline17 je fais mes formations depuis chez moi avec justement iperia  et je ne suis pas payer des miettes 

L avantage de la formation a distance c est qu on effectue les heures quand on veux du moment que ça soit fait dans un certain délai et de plus pas de perte de salaire avec les PE et en plus payer pour ses heures de formation


----------



## incognito (5 Octobre 2022)

Temps de formation continue de l’assmat = Temps de travail​Excepté dans le cas du CPF, le temps de formation est considéré comme un temps de travail. Votre assistante maternelle est donc obligatoirement rémunérée pendant la totalité de la formation.

Elle acquiert de plus ancienneté et congés payés pendant tout le temps de la formation.

Votre assistante maternelle a plusieurs employeurs ? L’un deux doit être « employeur porteur »​Si votre assistante maternelle souhaite se former, elle doit choisir un de ses employeurs comme partenaire de son projet de formation. Il sera alors désigné « employeur facilitateur » de la formation. Si c’est vous qui êtes à l’origine du projet de formation, vous êtes désigné d’office « employeur facilitateur »

Que le formation continue de l’assmat se fasse dans le cadre du CPF ou à votre initiative dans le cadre du Plan de formation, l’employeur facilitateur prend en charge les salaires et les frais de vie (déplacements, repas, hôtel) qui seront remboursés par l’*

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
* (selon barème) et sous réserve d’accord de prise en charge préalable.

Quant à la formation, ni vous ni la nounou ne la payez : les frais pédagogiques sont pris en charge directement par Agefos-Pme (sous réserve d’accord de prise en charge préalable dans certains cas).


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

📌 SAUF si clause supérieure pour l’enfant malade.

Je suis intégralement payée si l’enfant est malade 1 jour, x jours …


----------



## Griselda (5 Octobre 2022)

@liline17 oui c'est bien les Agefos qui financent le coût de la formation + le remboursement des salaires et autres frais.

Si comme moi tu pars en formation "hors temps d'accueil" alors oui c'est scandaleux, nous ne percevons qu'une allocation forfaitaire de 4.58€/h de formation (et pas multiplié par le nombre d'accueillis que nous avons en semaine), comme si une AM habituellement pouvait vivre de son activité pro en n'ayant qu'un seul enfant accueilli. Comme si ce n'était pas vraiment du travail que de partir en formation.
A chaque fois que j'aborde le sujet avec des responsables de formation la réponse est sans appel: "Si vous souhaitez être payée correctement durant votre temps de formation vous n'avez qu'à choisir des formations durant votre temps de travail et non le samedi ou le soir."
En effet, à bien y reflechir, c'est peut être la seule raison qui pourrait me faire opter pour le temps de formation durant le temps d'accueil, même si ça implique alors d'être indispo, que mes PE doivent alors trouver à me remplacer... le problème de tout employeur dont le salarié part en formation: le prix à payer pour avoir ensuite un salarié valorisé, motivé, qui remet ses connaissances à jour...

@Melben : dans ce cas vous n'aurez pas à la payer vous même sur ces jours là (parce qu'elle sera payée directement par les AGEFOS et que c'est ce qui vous permettra de payer quelqu'un d'autre pour la remplacer), par contre si vous avez besoin de la remplacer ce sera bien à vous de trouver la solution: des jours de repos que vous pourriez avoir vous ou votre conjoint, un membre de votre famille qui assurerait la transition, formuler une demande en creche, trouver une AM qui accepte ce remplacement (ce sera alors un CDD), votre AM peut peut être vous donner quelques noms de collègues qui seraient OK, votre RPE (RAM) pourrait aussi vous aider à trouver pour cette demande particulière.


----------



## MeliMelo (5 Octobre 2022)

@Melben pour le jour férié, c'est plus complexe que cela, même si c'est une année incomplète. Vous avez l'air de dire que c'est une semaine de congés payés. Cette semaine de CP acquis est-elle bien précisée au contrat ? Si oui, votre assistante maternelle est en droit de demander à rattraper ce jour (ou que ce jour soit rémunéré en plus), ce qui semble logique. 

Si cette semaine spécifique n'est pas précisée comme semaine de CP acquis au contrat, effectivement le férié n'a pas à être rattrapé ou rémunéré (on considère que c'est une semaine d'absence planifiée au contrat et que donc l'assistante maternelle n'aurait pas travaillé ce jour-là). C'est vraiment le fait de préciser ou non si ce sont des CP acquis qui change la donne.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

@liline17, je suis complètement de ton avis sur le montant alloué par Ipéria.
C'est juste une prise en charge à la place du salaire, c'est pourquoi je choisit TOUJOURS le parent facilitateur avec qui j'ai le plus gros taux horaire.
Et quelque fois, oui, je bidouille les plannings pour ne pas perdre, mais GAGNER de l'argent.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

@Melben 
Attention le site en question est souvent source de souci car il fait beaucoup de raccourcis avec la législation.

Pour le férié tombant sur une semaine de non accueil programmée : le férié est chômé aucune incidence.
Pour le férié tombant sur une semaine de congés acquis, et sur un jour d'accueil : votre site dit que les cp sont payés, Ok, mais pas le férié dans ce cas précis, puisque les cp ACQUIS le sont en N-1 et posés ensuite. Donc non à aucun moment le férié n'est payé. 
C'est pourquoi certains syndicats recommandent de faire payer ce férié en plus de la rémunération le mois concerné. 
En année complète, vous n'auriez décompté que 5 jours au lieu de 6.
C'est un peu l'équivalent de ce principe.
On parle bien dans ce cas de férié tombant sur une semaine de congés payés (donc forcément acquis) de l'assistante maternelle).

Il faut bien expliquer à votre AM qu'il est préférable quelque fois d'avoir des jours sans solde, calculés précisément avec le CCC, dans certains cas, on y perd moins que si l'on pose des jours de congés.

Et dans tous les cas c'est impossible, car en année incomplète on ne récupère pas les jours en perlés.


----------



## Melben (6 Octobre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses 😊😊 Aucun soucis pour la garder pendant le temps de formation de mon assistante maternelle, c’est moi même qui l’a garde 😉


----------

